# Protect a tent floor



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

How do yall protect the floor of your tent? 

In the past I have used a tarp under the tent, but that didnt help much.

I also use a heavy duty blanket or comforter to help. Do you do anything special to protect yours?


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

We actually did something similar but we used the heavy guage plastic under the tent. I think it was called 6ml guage. And we bought enough that we could double it over so basically it was that much heavier.

Another thing we always did when we picked a lot at the campgorund was we walked the site looking for glass shards, twigs, branches, stones and other sharp debris. If we really liked the site, we removed the stuff we thought would damage the floor but if there was too much junk, we looked for a cleaner lot.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

We also use a thick plastic sheet under the tent and use to clean the camping area . This way we enable ourselve to keep the tent neat and clean . We also do cleaning in daily routine inside and out side the camp.


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Great, thanks for the feedback. We do usually clean up the area before setting up, I have made that mistake before. :bang:


----------



## racecple (Feb 1, 2009)

We use a over sized tarp and fold it over.Also clean area under before as well.Also use a tarp in front of the door to keep stuff out of the inside.This year we added a 10x10 over the front door for rainy days.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It would probably help if you told us how the tent floor got damaged.

Clearing debris is a good start and then a tarp that fits just inside the tent walls so if it rains the rain doesn't drop down the sides of the tent, down to the the tarp that is too big then under the tent. The protective tarp should be slightly smaller than the floor for this reason. The heavier the tarp material the better the protection but then you'll have crunchy noise issue. Some tents provide something called a Footprint that fits exactly under the tent to satisfy fit problems.

If you use cots, use some kind of material under the legs. NEVER drag anything on the tent floor - always lift and carry, then place carefully. Do NOT throw things onto the floor, EVER.

Minimize shoe wear while in the tent. Get a tent with a good size vestibule and store heavy duty shoes outside or if you don't have a vestibule use a smaller tarp large enough just to cover the gear you keep outside. Get some down booties if you don't want to walk around barefoot and it's cold. I use something lighter for summer time tent walking.

Keep the tent interior clean and tidy. Dirt or other material can be abrasive to tent floors and fabric. Use a small broom and dust pan to help keep the interior clean. Also, clean the tent BEFORE stowing so that any material doesn't cause damage as you fold it up or jam it in a stuff sack.

I hope these tips help.


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

I had went to a local moving company and purchased 2 of their moving blankets. I spread a tarp on the ground, put 1 of the moving blankets on it, set the tent up over it, and put the other moving blanket on the inside of the tent. Not only did it protect the floor of the tent, but made the ground a little softer as well.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Back in the day, Boy Scout days that is, we just put a tarp or a piece of plastic down over leaves or pine needles. There was no floor in a baker tent.
Don't put the tent up over sharp rocks or tree branches.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I like the moving tarp idea but I think I would use both of them in the tents. I hate to have one exposed to rain then end up with a soggy mess to worry about (mildew and bugs like to get up under anything that's under your tent floor - pads, tarps, etc.

I just got back from an outing and had a tent set up on top of a tarp(aka groundcloth). I was amazed at what was able to crawl up under the tent AND especially under the tarp. Earwigs and other bugs. How they didn't get squashed while we walked around in the tent, I'll never know. It had also rained while the tent had been set up, so there was lots of cleanup and drying out, too.


----------



## Tam631 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for all this info! It is really helpful...


----------



## Merlin (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi 
For the last few years over this side of the pond I have used a fish pond liner 
This is the one we used Flexiliner Pond Liners: Pondkeeper. Buy pond liners, underlay, pumps, filters and pond equipment from Pondkeeper: fishing out the best deals on the net. and found it extremely strong, very pointed objects will penetrate it but glass stones will not.
It is possible that someone over there will make one from this material if so I can recommend them. 
Good luck in your search
Rex (Merlin):thumbup1:


----------



## annette (Mar 23, 2016)

I use tarp under tent and one inside bathtub style. Also have chair inside on rug. I always have some small rugs that need to go in the trash and save them for tenting. One outside helps keep debris out and one inside under chair for myself and grandchildren to pull off yucky shoes. Easier to pull on shoes during night. Easy to go into trash end of trip or anytime. Yard sales provide cheap easy small rugs you might not want to use in your house but great for camping. Annette


----------



## Chilidawg (Feb 5, 2017)

One trick I've learned:

After you've visually inspected the tent pad / set up location for any obvious sticks, pine cones, rocks, etc. Lay our ground cloth out.

Get down on your hands and knees and smooth your hands over the entire surface of the ground cloth. 

It's time consuming, but you will find those small pointy rocks you missed the first time.


----------



## greenfieldyurt (Jun 23, 2017)

a piece of PVC will be easy to protect the floor from being damaged, also dirt can be avoid


----------



## Jeff Farmer (May 9, 2017)

This could add more ideas to what you already have in here, http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...l.html_______________________________________
Towing Arlington VA


----------



## Austion7 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for your thread here. But the most important thing to protect my tent or myself is to make fire in front of my tent. And the all necessary tools like- knife, axe, rope and also food to keep with me.


----------

